# Warnmeldung bei hausaufg*.de



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

grade eben erielt ich beim Versuch, mir das ha*.de-Fenster anzusehen, mehrere Warnmeldungen. Was bedeuten die?


----------



## Counselor (10 Juli 2005)

Im Internet Explorer wird es etwas deutlicher




Das Zertifikat ist im April 2005 abgelaufen, gehört zu einer anderen Webseite und die Stammzertifizierungsstelle (PLESK) ist unbekannt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

undwassagtdasdemdau?

www.pl*.com (www.sw-s*.com ) gibt es aber, die machen u.a. Confixx


----------



## Counselor (10 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> undwassagtdasdemdau?
> 
> www.pl*.com (www.sw-s*.com ) gibt es aber, die machen u.a. Confixx


Das sagt dem DAU 'klick auf nein'. Offensichtlich werden hier Daten verschlüsselt ausgetauscht. Das geschieht mittels eines öffentlichen Schlüssels. Weil das Zertifikat fehlerhaft ist, gibt es keine Garantie dafür, daß es sich um den öffentlichen Schlüssel des Hausaufgabenservers handelt, dh daß die Daten tatsächlich vom Hausaufgabenserver kommen und dort verschlüsselt wurden.
Näheres:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digitales_Zertifikat


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

Klingt bedrohlich... Und die Schm*-Brüder sind doch immer so schwer erreichbar. Mann, Mann, Mann,...


----------

